# Finally Winterized



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, last weekend I finally winterized my Outback. I used the compressed air method for the first time. Since I did it on a Sunday, I was not able to purchase the necessary compressed air hose adapter as my local RV dealers were all closed for the day. Not to fear, I ran down to the local hardware store and purchased parts to make my own for about $6. In any case, the event was rather...uh, uneventful. Winterizing with the compressed air method is quite simple and quick...I just knock on wood that it works since this is the first time I have used this method!

Now what do I do, twiddle my thumbs until spring?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear your done for the year but its cold up where your at. Make sure you get all the water out of everything. Get the toilet, shower head, outside stuff, etc. etc. I'm in MD and I use a little air to blow the lines and follow up with pink stuff. With the pump kit it takes 20 min to complete. Tractor supply had the pink stuff for 2.99 a gallon. I can get done with 3 gallon and 9.13 is cheap insurance...Just make sure you got it all out.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

X2 on what Battilon Chief said.

A bottle of pink is cheap insurance to add in the toilet to protect the seal and P traps just in case some of the water you blew out did not completely drain out.

Like you, we are waiting for spring and anxious to start next year's camping season, our TT went to it's winter home (inside storage) last weekend.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We (okay not me, but Mike) winterized yesterday since we got freezing temperatures last night. Plenty of pink stuff...gosh, I love Walmart. I packed whatever was out in storage containers and put linens in plastic bags. I'm putting a couple of traps out JUST IN CASE, but if I see a critter in them anytime soon, someone will have to call the paddy wagon...









She's in the driveway now, but Mike will cover her up and move her behind the garage. It'll seem strange to not see her in the driveway...hope she doesn't get lonely...


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

My father in law has used the blow out method for years and had no problems..... He's cheap!! (and retired!!)

I recorded a low inside the rv of 14 degrees. Any left over moisture will dry up... You just don't want a shower head or pea trap full of water or gray tank or black tank to have big spots of water...

Good job!!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Dave_CDN said:


> X2 on what Battilon Chief said.
> 
> A bottle of pink is cheap insurance to add in the toilet to protect the seal and P traps just in case some of the water you blew out did not completely drain out.
> 
> Like you, we are waiting for spring and anxious to start next year's camping season, our TT went to it's winter home (inside storage) last weekend.


Yep. I poured the pink stuff in all p-traps, both holding tanks, and in the toilet to keep the seal fresh. I am in the process of purchasing a cover for the unit and will most likely put moisture absorbers in the trailer as well. I use moisture absorbers in the boat and they work GREAT! I think I will also remove the battery and keep it on a tender in the garage as my camper is parked off-site during the winter months.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

deanintemp said:


> X2 on what Battilon Chief said.
> 
> A bottle of pink is cheap insurance to add in the toilet to protect the seal and P traps just in case some of the water you blew out did not completely drain out.
> 
> Like you, we are waiting for spring and anxious to start next year's camping season, our TT went to it's winter home (inside storage) last weekend.


Yep. I poured the pink stuff in all p-traps, both holding tanks, and in the toilet to keep the seal fresh. I am in the process of purchasing a cover for the unit and will most likely put moisture absorbers in the trailer as well. I use moisture absorbers in the boat and they work GREAT! I think I will also remove the battery and keep it on a tender in the garage as my camper is parked off-site during the winter months.
[/quote]

7 years of using the compressed air method.....Drain holding tank, run the pump too get any water out that may be in there, then blow the lines through, drain grey, black tanks,low point drains..... pour pink in the traps and toilet and good to go


----------



## 153Syr (May 9, 2007)

I just finished winterizing. Blew out the lines and pumped in the pink. Took a little more than 2 gallons to get pink out of all the faucets. Also disconnected the shower head at the diverter so it would drain. Suppose I could have left it in place & just pumped more fluid through it. Anyway, to my question--checking under the trailer, I noticed a slow drip, drip, drip coming from the area of the low point drains. Have tightened up the caps, but still have the drip. Put a bucket under until tomorrow when I can check in daylight.

Has anyone had leaks like this? And if so, what did you do to correct the problem? I really don't want to take the underbelly down & start playing around, but it's looking like the leak might be above the exposed section of plastic tubing.

Would appreciate any ideas.

Thanks much.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive always just blown em out too. Pour some pink down the drains and call her good.

Gets way way below zero here every winter.

Carey


----------

